# combine fit files



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

this weekend I raced a 25 hr solo race.

I used a garmin 500 for the first ~10 hours and a 800 for the remaining time.

I now have two fit files. They are essentially one workout. I would like to combine them.

Nothing I have tried does this.

Any suggestions?

g


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

TCX Converter will combine _gpx_, I have done that. It handles _fit_ files, so it probably will, but I have no devices that use _fit_, so cannot say positively.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> TCX Converter will combine _gpx_, I have done that. It handles _fit_ files, so it probably will, but I have no devices that use _fit_, so cannot say positively.


I was waiting for you to chime in on that software. I don't use it, so I can't comment on it. Many programs will handle .gpx files, too. I personally use Topofusion.

I also don't use the .fit format for anything. My GPS works with .gpx so that's where my experience lies.

At the very least, you could convert your fit files to .gpx and do the combine operation on those if the above programs cannot combine fit files.


----------

